
Robocars don’t need fancy dashboards and streets - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/robocars-dont-need-fancy-dashboards-and-streets/
======
SixSigma
Have you ever wondered why it's called a dashboard ?

Of course it's proper name now is "instrument panel". But a dash board is what
was put in front of the vehicle to protect the driver and passengers from the
debris from horses hooves when dashing, as in : through the snow, in a one
horse open sleigh.

